# Anyone Get the Camera to Work?



## pmgreen (Nov 3, 2011)

Anyone able to get the camera to work on CM9?
Only real downer for me.

NOT to be read as a slam against developers or anyone, just hopeful to have it working. Again no BURN or anything negative


----------



## Dorregaray (Jan 26, 2012)

not yet


----------



## kingzope (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm also curious if it's still being worked on? It's been quite a long time with no progress being made public or at least what I could find. If I'm mistaken and it is tracked somewhere I apologize.


----------



## Rolfsted (Jul 14, 2011)

I boot into webOS to use Skype.

Sent from my XT912 using RootzWiki


----------



## pmgreen (Nov 3, 2011)

> I boot into webOS to use Skype.


Does Skype work well in webOS?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Yup!


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

kingzope said:


> I'm also curious if it's still being worked on? It's been quite a long time with no progress being made public or at least what I could find. If I'm mistaken and it is tracked somewhere I apologize.


I second this... I'm patient as anyone, but curious if the pros that were working on this stuff have moved on to greener pastures and we're waiting on nobody?


----------



## kingzope (Oct 19, 2011)

Lothinator said:


> I second this... I'm patient as anyone, but curious if the pros that were working on this stuff have moved on to greener pastures and we're waiting on nobody?


Sadly it looks like this has been abandoned. I'm sure the priority has moved to support newer hardware.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

kingzope said:


> Sadly it looks like this has been abandoned. I'm sure the priority has moved to support newer hardware.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Please attribute your information.


----------



## kingzope (Oct 19, 2011)

None of the wording is my post could be deemed as fact if that's where you're heading with your comment. It's not really information as much as an observed theory. I attribute the theory to the lack of updates or knowledge known on the subject coupled with the fact that a lot of new android phones and tablets have been added to the market. it wouldn't be absurd to assume that the CM team would give up on trying to resolve an issue on the touchpad when there are so many other projects of more importance. I'm not the only one to think this way considering the point of the some of the posts was to see if there was in fact any work still being done to get the camera working. Considering it looks like no one else could find anything related to the progress or tracking of the work, my conclusion looks good.

If you have any information that contradicts my opinion I would be more than happy to receive it.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

kingzope said:


> None of the wording is my post could be deemed as fact if that's where you're heading with your comment. It's not really information as much as an observed theory. I attribute the theory to the lack of updates or knowledge known on the subject coupled with the fact that a lot of new android phones and tablets have been added to the market. it wouldn't be absurd to assume that the CM team would give up on trying to resolve an issue on the touchpad when there are so many other projects of more importance. I'm not the only one to think this way considering the point of the some of the posts was to see if there was in fact any work still being done to get the camera working. Considering it looks like no one else could find anything related to the progress or tracking of the work, my conclusion looks good.
> 
> If you have any information that contradicts my opinion I would be more than happy to receive it.


You post a statement of which all I ask you is to provide a source if you have one. Never said any of the wording in your post was claimed as fact, but I was wondering what you based that statement on. You obviously don't know anything about the CM team and the work they are doing. If you did, you would not make such a pronouncement. They are working on roms for dozens of devices, not just the TouchPad and doing it on a voluntary basis. They don't get a dime for anything they do, just the satisfaction of providing an operating system that works damn good and the thanks of the Android device community they support. It has been acknowledged from the beginning that the camera and mic are not working. The wifi was flakey as hell and over the few short months they have been working on this rom, it is much improved. With the scope of the work they have to do, it would be absurd to think they have given up on resolving the camera and mic issue, just that they haven't gotten around to it yet. It was established from the beginning of development that not asking for updates and eta's is appreciated. Good things will come to those who wait patiently. You are lucky you did not post this in one of the more active forums. Folks have been known to get flamed pretty badly for less.  So you want to track what is happening, try these links:

http://cm-nightlies....vice=tenderloin

http://review.cyanog...*kernel.*)),n,z

http://review.cyanog..._tenderloin,n,z

and just for good measure, here is a link to Erik Hardesty(Dalingrin) who is one of the main developers of CM

https://twitter.com/#!/dalingrin

Want to know about the camera and mic, ask there. Just be careful how you ask.


----------



## kingzope (Oct 19, 2011)

nevertells said:


> You post a statement of which all I ask you is to provide a source if you have one. Never said any of the wording in your post was claimed as fact, but I was wondering what you based that statement on. You obviously don't know anything about the CM team and the work they are doing. If you did, you would not make such a pronouncement. They are working on roms for dozens of devices, not just the TouchPad and doing it on a voluntary basis. They don't get a dime for anything they do, just the satisfaction of providing an operating system that works damn good and the thanks of the Android device community they support. It has been acknowledged from the beginning that the camera and mic are not working. The wifi was flakey as hell and over the few short months they have been working on this rom, it is much improved. With the scope of the work they have to do, it would be absurd to think they have given up on resolving the camera and mic issue, just that they haven't gotten around to it yet. It was established from the beginning of development that not asking for updates and eta's is appreciated. Good things will come to those who wait patiently. You are lucky you did not post this in one of the more active forums. Folks have been known to get flamed pretty badly for less. So you want to track what is happening, try these links:
> 
> http://cm-nightlies....vice=tenderloin
> 
> ...


Asking me for a source when I state an opinion garners the response you were given. Now your statement that I obviously know nothing of the CM team and their work they do is an opinion stated as a fact. I have nothing to prove or care to prove for that matter however I will stick by my position that because of the vast amount of work they are doing, it's reasonable to think they have stopped working on the camera for a device that is getting older as I type this.

You can defend the CM team all you want but I never said anything negative about them. I'm also not trying to pry a date out of the team for a fix. My post was to see if anyone knew anything about it and could point me in the direction of an area I could see progress. Eventually after it seemed no one knew, and I said to myself, "Hey maybe they've got more important devices to support such as the plethora of stock google devices running CM9", I figured they probably let it go.

I'm aware of your links and I appreciate those in the forums that provide support such as yours for nothing in return however you could probably take a step back sometime and read before you post. Maybe the Android Guru rank got to your head I'm not sure but seriously I stated my thought on the issue and that's that.

Also I could care less if someone flames me. I'm not a troll. I'm just interested in the state of a bug related to CM9 for the touchpad.


----------



## duck (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah, all I was going to say was "if they're still providing nightlies then I would assume somebody is still working on bugs and developing the OS." , but that's just conjecture.

Anyway, skype works great in WebOS like it's already been mentioned... so as much as it would be awesome to not have to switch over, there's always that workaround.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

duck said:


> Anyway, skype works great in WebOS like it's already been mentioned... so as much as it would be awesome to not have to switch over, there's always that workaround.


Just do this for now, and everyone quit asking when things are coming out. Camera, mic, bugs, hardware etc have been discussed in numerous threads already!!!

No need to argue opinions, and about who "knows" when things are/ aren't coming out. I'm tired of these threads just building up on here.


----------



## pmgreen (Nov 3, 2011)

It was a simple question, if you are "tired of these threads just building up on here" don't read the post. I'm effing tired of people thinking they are all mighty on a thread.
It's meant to help each other, if you can't or don't want to.. then don't respond. Hate to break it to you but this isn't twitter it's not all about you..


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

pmgreen said:


> It was a simple question, if you are "tired of these threads just building up on here" don't read the post. I'm effing tired of people thinking they are all mighty on a thread.
> It's meant to help each other, if you can't or don't want to.. then don't respond. Hate to break it to you but this isn't twitter it's not all about you..


#1 Don't have twitter.
#2 IF you read the threads, there'd be no need to open new ones! (There's like 2-3 on here already which are all up-to-date with responses, etc.)
#3 I am nowhere near mighty. I am a beginner, just like everyone else (for the most part). I HAVE made mistakes on these forums before. BUT if one READS then there's no need to keep asking in NEW threads "when? or is it working yet?"

And my initial comment was to quit the arguing


----------



## kingzope (Oct 19, 2011)

The point of this thread isn't to ask when the camera will be working or if it's working yet. It's whether it's still being worked on or if it's not possible and just being dropped. Most of us if not all of us don't have quite the extended knowledge or expertise as CM team so we wouldn't know the answer unless flat out told so by means of the forum, changelog, or documentation.

The question being is it still being worked on isn't covered in those locations so I don't think asking about it should be a problem. Once again I don't think anyone in this thread is asking for a release date.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Do you read? Doesn't it say "Anyone get the camera to work?" IN THE TITLE!? aka redundant
And it's asking if anyone got it to work, which obviously the answer is NO, unless in WebOS! 
It's asking if it's being worked on as well? YES
Come on now
How now brown cow, I wasn't speaking to you to begin with. You aren't the OP

And if you read, go to IRC or take part of conversation in the other sections of the forum, you'd clearly see the answer


----------



## kingzope (Oct 19, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> Do you read? Doesn't it say "Anyone get the camera to work?" IN THE TITLE!? aka redundant
> And it's asking if anyone got it to work, which obviously the answer is NO, unless in WebOS!
> It's asking if it's being worked on as well? YES
> Come on now
> ...


You're right. My question wasn't to see if it was working however. Obviously I just wanted to know if it was still being worked on. Please point me in the direction of a recent thread in the forum that shows the CM team is still working on the camera. Is it really that hard to believe they would stop working on it because this device is old and they have many more important issues to deal with. If they are still working on it and talking about it on IRC than that's great! I don't really use IRC anymore and I never used it to discuss CM. I would say the vast majority of CM fans on the forum problem get most of their information from here.

If instead of everyone going on the defense you would just answer the question the thread would be a lot shorter. I just wanted someone knowledgeable to let us know if it was still in fact being worked on or if it was dropped. If it is then awesome. I'll be giving it to my Mom and I'll let her know that eventually the camera will work. If not then I'll hang on to the touchpad and buy her something else. I'm just curious for that reason. I don't need a date of completion. Just someone more knowledgeable than myself to provide me with that information which hasn't been covered in the forum.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

The answer was stated in the second post..... clearly, without a date of completion

And, if you give it to your mom, just learn her on how to switch back and forth between os. This way, she can use a camera in WebOS for skype, etc. 
IDK if your mom is tech savy, mine isn't, so when I taught her, she preferred WebOS, being that all she wanted was skype and internet for browsing


----------



## kingzope (Oct 19, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> The answer was stated in the second post..... clearly, without a date of completion
> 
> And, if you give it to your mom, just learn her on how to switch back and forth between os. This way, she can use a camera in WebOS for skype, etc.
> IDK if your mom is tech savy, mine isn't, so when I taught her, she preferred WebOS, being that all she wanted was skype and internet for browsing


Yeah I knew the camera wasn't fixed.

Haha yeah my Mom is far from tech savvy. I thought about showing her how to get in to webos but that may even confuse her more. I like having the touchpad because it's a good piece of hardware and a great testbed for experimenting with CM and Android. I may just get her something else and keep the touchpad for myself. Plus if I give her the TP I'm probably just asking for her to call me constantly for personal support lol.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

kingzope said:


> I thought about showing her how to get in to webos but that may even confuse her more.


1. Why don't you go to the link I provided and ask?

2. Good news, you can just set the default for Moboot to WebOS and then only you need to know how to boot to CM.


----------



## pmgreen (Nov 3, 2011)

> IF you read the threads, there'd be no need to open new ones! (There's like 2-3 on here already which are all up-to-date with responses, etc.)


If the mods (WHICH YOU ARE NOT ONE) want to merge with another thread they have the ability to do so. The fact that the topic is one I am curious about it should have no impact on you.

But if being a douche makes you feel like you are wearing big boy pants, congrats.


----------



## kingzope (Oct 19, 2011)

nevertells said:


> 1. Why don't you go to the link I provided and ask?
> 
> 2. Good news, you can just set the default for Moboot to WebOS and then only you need to know how to boot to CM.


Yeah I really didn't want to bother any of the Devs. I was hoping someone here would know it. It's really not important enough for me to personally ask on twitter or IRC.

My Mom has an Android phone so I was hoping to provide her with a similar experience. Although that would be pretty simple. I think I'll do that and if she end ups not liking webos I'll walk her through setting it back to CM. She lives in a different state than me so I have to typically walk her through stuff over the phone. Something I try to avoid lol.

Edit* I asked Dalingrin on twitter if there is still a plan to fix the camera. I'll pass on any information if he responds. I did say that I'm not looking for an update or timeline though so don't expect that lol.


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

while a working mic would be great (along with having the google voice search not crash every time), I don't see any benefit in fixing the camera. You get better image quality and performance from grabbing a sheet of paper, then sketching what ever you want an image of, and then mailing it to someone rather than using the built in camera


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Razor512 said:


> while a working mic would be great (along with having the google voice search not crash every time), I don't see any benefit in fixing the camera. You get better image quality and performance from grabbing a sheet of paper, then sketching what ever you want an image of, and then mailing it to someone rather than using the built in camera


SKYPE


----------



## nightmoon (May 6, 2012)

no,,,, please i can not using android without webcam,,,, maybe i will back to WebOS


----------



## copene (Apr 16, 2012)

yes, the camera is absolutely pathetic. Skyping with the TP is like skyping through a ham radio. Forget the camera...


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Guys relax & keep the rants off RootzWiki. If you so badly need the camera fixed then fix it yourself.


----------

